# relabeling idea.....tell me if this exists....



## superTs (Oct 28, 2005)

Do you know of any company that sells iron on labels? or a company that could manufacture them? 

If there is a company that makes such a thing, it would be a lot easier just to iron on a little piece over the existing label. It might look sloppy, but I think it could work.


----------



## jdr8271 (Jun 16, 2005)

The better method would be to remove the old labels, and then iron on 'tagless tee' labels to the inside of the collar. You could use plasticol, vinyl, or inkjet/toner transfers.


----------



## tea shert (May 5, 2005)

superTs said:


> Do you know of any company that sells iron on labels? or a company that could manufacture them?
> 
> If there is a company that makes such a thing, it would be a lot easier just to iron on a little piece over the existing label. It might look sloppy, but I think it could work.


 
i ordered my iron on labels from 'barrett labels' they make all sizes and custom too.


----------



## superTs (Oct 28, 2005)

Barrett labels looks great! Thanks guys for your help.


----------



## monkeylantern (Oct 16, 2005)

If you're working at a medium-large scale, custom woven labels from a place like www.luckylabel.com will set you back about $0.05 a label


----------



## Solmu (Aug 15, 2005)

secondtonobody said:


> Sorry about that price I ment 150$ for 300


So ten times as expensive as Lucky Label then, not forty?

(okay I'm being mean - woven labels have the added cost of being sewn into the garment, which your thermal labels don't - it still seems comparitively expensive though)


----------



## monkeylantern (Oct 16, 2005)

Given the "premium" of woven demask labels over iron-on, i'm not sure why anyone would find it hard to choose (unless you're doing very small runs).


----------

